
Ask HN: What problem in your industry is a potential startup? - rococode
Past threads:<p>2018: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16995260<p>2016: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13139638<p>2015: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9799007<p>This has generated really interesting discussions in the past! I think it&#x27;d be great to hear what problems people are still facing in 2019.
======
thisisrajat
I don't get it. Why solve other people's problem when you can solve yours!
Scratch your own itch.

It's hard to imagine working on a problem for 10+ years which isn't yours. Of
course, it feels so much better to get ideas from other people to work on but
in all honesty, those are just ideas.

------
IpV8
I'd like too see a way to visualize the output of complex SQL logic. Exe I
have a couple of views layered over some underlying data tables. If I click on
a datapoint in the final view, I'd like to see all of the underlying data in
the tables that effected the calculation, and also which steps of the logic in
the views were run. So if I have a case statement in my view, I want to see
what case matched for a given output.

